# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  NapsGear Shipment Siezed and Warehouse Raided

## *Admin*

NapsGear Shipment Siezed and Warehouse Raided

NapsGear had more than 400 packages seized at the Moldavian airport by the secret service, police followed by a bust at one of their warehouses.

*Packages were in route to their US and EU customers. It has been in the news there for several days.*

Below is a translation of one of the foreign sites that has it posted because it has not shown in US News. 

They have had similar events in the past but kept doing business so I think they'll be ok but it's an important news for everybody. Stay Safe!



*Capture record of anabolic discovered by SIS at the airport in the capital

February 9, 2016, the Company // 4:02 p.m.


An impressive amount of painkillers, predestined market "black" abroad, was discovered by the Intelligence and Security, together with border authorities at the airport of the capital.










photo: sis.md



The operation was on 7 February, based on information which is held by the Intelligence and Security. Together with representatives of the border were found 15 bags Post, where there were 387 packages hidden in books and publishing products, the de facto were hidden painkillers (steroidsathletes) manufactured in clandestine laboratories in Moldova.Goods detected was detected in hundreds of thousands of euros.Intelligence and Security notifies public opinion, especially bodybuildingathletes, on the avoidance of appropriate medical management of uncertified products that could be manufactured in makeshift conditions and jeopardize health.*

http://www.jurnaltv.md/ro/news/2016/...ante-10191153/ 

http://www.realitatea.md/captura-rec...oto_34273.html 

http://jurnal.md/ro/social/2016/2/9/...e-contrabanda/

----------


## Mp859

According to a naps affiliate, no warehouses were raided. Just stuff caught at the airport. Curious to see what comes of this. The word is a couple government officials changed and they were greedy. In the end nothing came of it and products were actually sent back. 

Vermodje was busted. For a %100 certainty. 

Also there is speculation that one LARGE source is giving information to authorities about another source.

----------

